# [nvidia] libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast

## Chr0nos

Bonjour,

j'ai un petit soucis entre nvidia-drivers (la derniere version en  ~amd64 ) sur un noyeau 3.18.3-gentoo

et dans mes logs j'ai apparement un probleme avec DRM

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> janv. 30 00:18:46 StarK gdm-Xorg-:0[4557]: (EE) systemd-logind: failed to get session: PID 4557 does not belong to any known session
> 
> janv. 30 00:18:46 StarK gdm-Xorg-:0[4557]: (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)
> ...

 

du coup je suppose que l'erreur vient des drivers nvidia mais je ne trouve aucun patch fonctionel pour me débarasser de cet "invalid argument"

néanmoin je semble avoir de l'aceleration graphique puisque planetary anihilation tourne avec steam sans problemes la (enfin hormis la polution de /dev/shm mais ca c'est une autre histoire...)

pourtant quand je code dans qt-creator je ne peut plus utiliser qDebug() ni de QProgressBar à cause du message d'erreur suivant:

 *Quote:*   

> libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast

 

qui est bien sur la cause de tous mes tracas car de fait mon projet n'avance plus (et oui pas moyen de debuguer... )

 *Quote:*   

> StarK work # emerge --info
> 
> --- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords/cross-mingw32: =sys-libs/zlib
> 
> --- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.mask/kernel.mask: sys-kernel/**
> ...

 

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

OK question directe parce que je viens d'avoir une blague comme ça avec OpenGL et Qt :

```
eselect qtgraphicssystem list
```

Si tu as OpenGL, switch en native ou raster pour voir.

----------

## maxim.251

 *StinGer_Uesugi wrote:*   

> OK question directe parce que je viens d'avoir une blague comme ça avec OpenGL et Qt :
> 
> ```
> eselect qtgraphicssystem list
> ```
> ...

 

Helped for me, Thank You.

----------

